
Hug 2.0.0's architecture - timothycrosley
https://github.com/timothycrosley/hug/blob/develop/ARCHITECTURE.md#the-guiding-thought-behind-the-architecture
======
dragonsh
Is this as well documented as flask and django, if yes will give it a try.

